# Exeter Reptile And Exotics Show



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

having been told from various sources that a local reptile business is telling customers that this show is cancelled..

i would just like to say, that its not !!

just spoken to Jason now, and he confirms that all is going ahead as planned.

there will be a large contingent of UK skunks on display, show casing albinos, black and whites, chocolate swirls, black and white chips and silverbacks..

as well as many other things to drool over!

there is still space available for tables, and with there being 800+ people there last year, this is one of the better UK shows to be represented at, as well as being a right good laugh last year 

there is a form for table booking on this link

*ERE - Details*

see you all there!!! and if "someone local to me" tells you that its cancelled, then just ignore them.. they have tables booked at the show themselves lol lol..

N


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

im going to that one!!! ohhh, skunks hey... wonder what my mom would think if i cam home with one  there cute!


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

I am definatly going no matter what, I hope to see you all there


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I can't wait  I'll probably only have my table open for half the day.. the other half I'll be too busy buying and ogling other people's goods


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I heard rumors it might not of been going ahead, il definately be there though first thing in the morning


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

SiUK said:


> I heard rumors it might not of been going ahead, il definately be there though first thing in the morning


 from a certain place local ish to us ?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yes, i am not sure why Paul told you that Si, jason has emailed him to ask the same. 

i was relatively sure it would not have been jerry who said it, but nice to get confirmation on who it was. 

*rolls eyes*

N


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

paul has been telling a lot of people, i have had a fair few people ring me and ask if exeter is still on, as they have been there and paul said it looks like being cancelled


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i wonder why paul is doing that... Mmm... very odd.. oh well no doubt jason will have to collar him about it

N


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

he didnt say it was cancelled just that there was a possibility it may, hes a decent bloke so he wouldnt just be going around saying it with no reason


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

im gonna link Paul to the thread so he has a chance say his side without everyone condeming him first


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

SiUK said:


> he didnt say it was cancelled just that there was a possibility it may, hes a decent bloke so he wouldnt just be going around saying it with no reason


you would hope not no, i've known them up there for a while and like them up there.. but, paul should know really, how fast rumours in the reptile world go round. 

there is always a chance any show will be cancelled, last year Norwich was for instance, but this one, from speaking to jason at lunch time, is so far going ahead as planned.

last year it was one of the only open shows, this year even the IHS have followed suite.

N


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

will try and make it down for this one...


----------



## bjherp (Jul 10, 2005)

NERYS 

"paul should know really, how fast rumours in the reptile world go round."

Evidently now i do, and considering what i said, compared to what is now being banded about is very different. 

*Please don't put my name to something i have not said.*

Not sure where this had started but i also confirmed with Jason yesterday.

This show is still going on ..... and we will be attending,

What i did state as *we were asked direct by someone*, if we were taking livestock.

Was that we wouldn't be doing livestock at the show due to changes in the animal welfare bill earlier this year this now stops us from selling livestock, even though we haven't sold livestock at UK shows for years, only it became law this year. (even though it is a stupid law) 

We will simply be doing dry goods, at no point did i say the show is cancelled. What could have been mixed in was the hassle when Jerry held Exotica in 2000 on site here.

As Jerry just said, when you hold a show all kinds of things surface.

There is still confusion however over certain aspects of the law and who can show animals. This however is something that needs to be confirmed by the organisers of the show. Not by Rumours on a forum.

I suggest a look at the rules of selling animals / livestock at shows / events around the UK, this information is avaiable on DEFRA's website.

JUST TO RECONFIRM, *at no point did i say this show was/is cancelled*, and as we are attending would be bloody stupid of me to say so.

Anyone want to clarify / confirm the rumour i was supposed to have said contact me direct, 

[email protected]

Paul Davis


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

Now now people please don't batter Paul over this as he said he has spoken to me about it.
There are a few thing's I still need to sort out but that's nothing new for me to leave things till the last minute :lol2:
So yes as they say "The show must go on" and i'l see you all there


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I had a long chat with a new customer of yours Paul who clearly said that you said that it is highly unlikely the show will go ahead and that the show was breaking the law by selling animals, also something about insurance was mentioned. No this person did not say you said it was definatly cancelled BUT they did say you implied it was highly unlikely to go ahead, now perhaps you did not mean to come across as such, but a few people have aproached me and said the same thing.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I would not batter anyone jason, you know me, but wires are getting crossed... we would not want people pulling out last minute or cancelling or not booking tables because of rumours and chinese whispers would we ?

the first person to aproach me over this is not even a forum member, just a girl with a coule of snakes who buys her food from pauls, she knew i was planning a table for Exeter so asked what I knew. I, Like manuel, know nothing.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

ok, so.....we can all still go and buy reptiles yeh and fluffy things (mice/rats etc) at the expo? The last few posts are very confusing!
Ive got a small list!!! O.O


:lol2:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Im going  maybe BRB  ​


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi, where abouts is this show?

Thanks Sam


----------



## bjherp (Jul 10, 2005)

Hi Wohic,

People seem to be confusing what i said and what is law, one thing that i may have pointed out is the current requirement on shows in the UK.

PLEASE everyone read this link if you have not already done so.

Defra, UK - Animal Health and Welfare - Animal Welfare - Animal Welfare Act

the second to last paragraph is the thing i said *may* cause an issue.

*Those events where there is either no selling of animals to members of the public; or where there is selling of animals but where it is not in the course of a business, such as hobbyists selling excess stock, will continue to take place without the requirement to be licensed.

*At first glance all looks ok, however definition of the following statement 

"or where there is selling of animals but where it is not in the course of a business"

This is the key thing, this statement can be perceived incorrectly, and aimed at he individual / body running the show.

Further reading 
Chartered Institute of Environmental Health : New laws to ban animal sales at markets

I have been doing lots of reading into the AW Act 2006 to see if there are other points that can help in the favour of our hobby.

AT the end of the day, the more of these well governed shows & good quality UK captive bred livestock on offer the better, this will do amazing things for the hobby as a whole and see us going on into the long future.

What we don't want to see is WC & CF animals being sold on cheap to people who have no idea how to look after it. This as you know will only lead us down the same path as before.

Jason will have immense pressure at the moment dealing with the show, as we well know it isn't an easy task, and i apologise to him for anything i said that could have been taken out of context.

I only commented on what happened here in 2001 and how hard and problematic putting on a show can be.

PD

reptilekeeping.com - Home


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

the exeter show...lmao, hmmm exeter.
click one of the links for more info

.


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

snakelover said:


> the exeter show...lmao, hmmm exeter.
> click one of the links for more info
> 
> .


I haven't been to a show before so have no idea where they are and i take it exeter is in dover but i was hoping for a link or something.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank you for your reply Paul.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

1949_sam said:


> I haven't been to a show before so have no idea where they are and i take it exeter is in dover but i was hoping for a link or something.


no where near Dover 100's of miles away Exeter is in Devon


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

1949_sam said:


> I haven't been to a show before so have no idea where they are and i take it exeter is in dover but i was hoping for a link or something.


 

o.0..it's in Devon.
I work in Exeter so it's no probs for me! 

SO SO We can still buy animals there right! lol
ooooh i cant wait!


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

SiUK said:


> no where near Dover 100's of miles away Exeter is in Devon


:lol2: I had Devon in my head i have no idea why i put that  :lol2:



Jinx said:


> o.0..it's in Devon.
> I work in Exeter so it's no probs for me!
> 
> SO SO We can still buy animals there right! lol
> ooooh i cant wait!


Your so lucky i live miles and miles away :lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

its about an hours drive from me luckily, well depending what side of Exeter its on.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

1949_sam said:


> :lol2: I had Devon in my head i have no idea why i put that  :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Your so lucky i live miles and miles away :lol2:


Yeh but when theres shows else where, which there always was before the exeter one started, then everyone else was lucky! lol



It's 20-30 drive from me depending on traffic. I dont drive but me and my mum work in exeter so i pay petrol.
My grans taking me to the expo though, but she only likes tortoises, birds and yorkshire terriers. All of which she owns.


----------



## njp (Mar 4, 2007)

About 20min drive for me

Can't wait


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

It's about 5 mins for me but I was still late getting there last year and I had the keys to get in the place :lol2:


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

Its about 3-4 hours from me but its on the way to our house in cornwall so not that bad!


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Aah well glad it's still on, am hoping to book a table if I can get my arse in gear...not too late for booking is it?


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

I've got a 3-4 hour drive too, but I missed last years, so am gonna make the effort this year, really looking forward to it


----------



## charlie (May 19, 2007)

Im really looking forward to this, although my GF isnt, she reckons she is gonna hide my wallet the night before...Im only a 30-40 minute drive away..


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

TBUK said:


> It's about 5 mins for me but I was still late getting there last year and I had the keys to get in the place :lol2:


thats good then cos it means its on my side of Exeter


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

peaches said:


> Aah well glad it's still on, am hoping to book a table if I can get my arse in gear...not too late for booking is it?


No it's not too late to book a table :no1:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

TBUK said:


> No it's not too late to book a table :no1:


Excellent because we may want another one please


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

Fixx said:


> Excellent because we may want another one please


Good good : victory:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

need to talk to you sometime jason about skunk pennage 

N


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

Is there a list of who and what people are selling?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yellow_python said:


> Is there a list of who and what people are selling?


No

there never is at the shows, some people do not know what they are taking till the last few days

what are you looking for

N


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Nerys said:


> need to talk to you sometime jason about skunk pennage
> 
> N


How high have the sides got to be do you reckon Nerys? And how much floor space? I can have a mooch about in work for suitable boards.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Fixx said:


> How high have the sides got to be do you reckon Nerys? And how much floor space? I can have a mooch about in work for suitable boards.


 
I have got a big (old, mind) puppy cage that i could bring along if that helps ?


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

Just wanting to know what royal morphs there will likely be knocking about, you know of anyone thats taking some?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

im after a hatchling or young GTP, for £50 ideally:lol2:


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

SiUK said:


> im after a hatchling or young GTP, for £50 ideally:lol2:



Don't we all!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

lol yeh it would be nice, what I am looking for is a GTP a male corn not sure which morph yet, a false water cobra? maybe its just an idea, and a king snake


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

Nerys said:


> there will be a large contingent of UK skunks on display, show casing albinos, black and whites, *chocolate swirls, black and white chips* and silverbacks..


mmmm I'm hungry...


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

Nerys said:


> need to talk to you sometime jason about skunk pennage
> 
> N


How many Skunks are comming?


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

yellow_python said:


> Just wanting to know what royal morphs there will likely be knocking about, you know of anyone thats taking some?


i was wondering that also....
hey jason any rough idea if any royal morphs will be at the expo?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

tokay said:


> i was wondering that also....
> hey jason any rough idea if any royal morphs will be at the expo?


Come along and see


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

tokay said:


> i was wondering that also....
> hey jason any rough idea if any royal morphs will be at the expo?












Sorry I got no idea :lol2:


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Come along and see


I dont drive, so would be nice to know whats available before i pay someone for petrol to get me there


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

yellow_python said:


> I dont drive, so would be nice to know whats available before i pay someone for petrol to get me there


Sorry to say it's one of them thing's There could be loads of royal morphs or there again there might not be any sorry I can't be more help :lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

yellow_python said:


> I dont drive, so would be nice to know whats available before i pay someone for petrol to get me there


Come along anyway, show your support for the hobby. We're fortunate we have this show down here, the rest are usually miles away at the other end of the country. The more the merrier, and the more that come this year, means more interest from more traders next year, which means more choice, which brings more people the year after which brings more traders and before you know it we have our own Hamm in the UK : victory:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Come along anyway, show your support for the hobby. We're fortunate we have this show down here, the rest are usually miles away at the other end of the country. The more the merrier, and the more that come this year, means more interest from more traders next year, which means more choice, which brings more people the year after which brings more traders and before you know it we have our own Hamm in the UK : victory:


yeh I agree its great to have a show right on our doorsteps


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

Fixx said:


> Come along anyway, show your support for the hobby. We're fortunate we have this show down here, the rest are usually miles away at the other end of the country. The more the merrier, and the more that come this year, means more interest from more traders next year, which means more choice, which brings more people the year after which brings more traders and before you know it we have our own Hamm in the UK : victory:


A show the size of Hamm might take a few years but would be good :lol2: 
We've already gone over our target of 60 tables sold for this year and still have booking forms coming in every day : victory: so its looking like it might be nearer twice the size of last year so its not too late to book a table if anyone wants any :lol2: So as Fixx said show your support people :no1:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Steve and I are already looking forward to it.

Spent more than we sold, last year, but hey, thats what its all about, the not knowing, the search, then the joy when you find something you want.


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

I know what your saying but i dont drive and its a long walk!

Im going to Hamm for the 1st time aswell so im really trying to save for then, but if i can persuade someone to drive ill be there


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yellow_python said:


> I know what your saying but i dont drive and its a long walk!
> 
> Im going to Hamm for the 1st time aswell so im really trying to save for then, but if i can persuade someone to drive ill be there


where do you live


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

Near Bridgwater


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I expect someones going from your area you want to hitch a lift


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

SiUK said:


> I expect someones going from your area you want to hitch a lift


Ding ding...Idea for a new thread


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

when is it??? i might be able to convince ma parents :lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

sahunk said:


> when is it??? i might be able to convince ma parents :lol2:


August the 18th


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

well its about 5 hours drive so ill have 2 try REALLY hard


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

I have started a thread concerning the Exeter Show and those who are coming that have space in their vehicles for extra passengers here


----------



## www.exreptile.com (Feb 26, 2007)

Fixx said:


> I have started a thread concerning the Exeter Show and those who are coming that have space in their vehicles for extra passengers here


Good idea 

Was thinking about arranging minibusses to come down from Scotland and London, however never really got around to it this year. Hopefully might have something sorted next year though


----------



## www.exreptile.com (Feb 26, 2007)

One month to go, so make sure you've booked your tables if you want any, before it's too late!

Website's been updated, and now gives directions and maps to the venue.

*www.exreptile.com*


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

sahunk said:


> well its about 5 hours drive so ill have 2 try REALLY hard


We might be able to give you a lift (depending on if you mind getting a lift from strangers and what your parents say) as we live in aberystwyth and will be driving right past you to go to exeter!


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

I can also offer a lift from pembrokeshire!


----------



## njp (Mar 4, 2007)

Is there an entrance fee to get in to the show?

Thought i'd better check

Nick


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

njp said:


> Is there an entrance fee to get in to the show?
> 
> Thought i'd better check
> 
> Nick


Its £2.50 for adults and £1.50 for under 16's and OAPs 
Doors open at 10.00am till 4.00pm


----------



## njp (Mar 4, 2007)

Cool.

Nick


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

TBUK said:


> Its £2.50 for adults and £1.50 for under 16's and OAPs
> Doors open at 10.00am till 4.00pm


Do you have an address please :no1:

Edit: forund it Exeter Reptile Expo LOL


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

oh ill defiantly be there (handy living in exeter lol )
got to support the ERE! :no1:
even if it means throwing a sickie...Work dosnt exist on AUG 18th :grin1:


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

tokay said:


> oh ill defiantly be there (handy living in exeter lol )
> got to support the ERE! :no1:
> even if it means throwing a sickie...Work dosnt exist on AUG 18th :grin1:


:lol2: Good man : victory:


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

It's nearly a four hour drive for me (each way) and I have a gig to play that night. I'd love to go but I cant see it happening.

Why is the world so cruel :-|


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

TBUK said:


> :lol2: Good man : victory:


 yup my priorities are spot on ...work on aug 18th...theres more chance of zebras flying outta my ass!:lol2:


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

tokay said:


> yup my priorities are spot on ...work on aug 18th...theres more chance of zebras flying outta my ass!:lol2:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

you dont need to be a meber at all do you?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

your_only_nightmare said:


> you dont need to be a meber at all do you?


 
Nope its an open show 

And the best you will get to in the uk


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

wohic said:


> Nope its an open show
> 
> And the best you will get to in the uk


 
GO EXETER! :lol2:
Im so glad it is, cause i work in exeter and all the other shows are so far away, so i'd never been before.
Looking forward to it!


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

TBUK said:


> Its £2.50 for adults and £1.50 for under 16's and OAPs
> Doors open at 10.00am till 4.00pm


what age = OAP ????


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

you and me I recon steve :lol2:


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

ratboy said:


> what age = OAP ????


To qualify for an OAP at Exeter you will need proof of being 95 and accompanied by both parents :lol2::lol2:

Or just look like an OAP


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

TBUK said:


> To qualify for an OAP at Exeter you will need proof of being 95 and accompanied by both parents :lol2::lol2:
> 
> Or just look like an OAP


Jason, you are sooooooooooooo stingy :lol2:


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

IM going too!
Im going to writye on a t-shirt rfuk so you know, i know ill recognise nerys when i see her though! im looking froward tom meeting you all!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

TBUK said:


> Or just look like an OAP


my dad will be alright then:lol2: good job he cant see this


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

SiUK said:


> my dad will be alright then:lol2: good job he cant see this


:lol2: I wont tell him you said that :lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

We have just had Reptile Cymru T-shirts made, but I don't like wearing tshirts... so I will be the one standing at the table next to the american guy wearing a reptile cymru t-shirt... and as my mum is coming to sell some of her stuff too on a table next to mine.. I'll be the one that is not over 50 :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

I just had a flick through the table booking forms and so far we have 46 stall holders taking up 84 tables :no1: Last year we had 28 stall holders taking 41 tables I think :lol2:


We can still fit you in if your thinking about a table btw


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

TBUK said:


> I just had a flick through the table booking forms and so far we have 46 stall holders taking up 84 tables :no1: Last year we had 28 stall holders taking 41 tables I think :lol2:
> 
> 
> We can still fit you in if your thinking about a table btw


 
bloody brilliant.

I promise mine will be in the post tomorrow Jason. (I am sooooooooo crap at the moment sorry)


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

We wont be there *sob*


----------



## cryosi (Dec 4, 2006)

any tables left?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

yellow_rat_gal said:


> We wont be there *sob*


Why not?!


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

wohic said:


> bloody brilliant.
> 
> I promise mine will be in the post tomorrow Jason. (I am sooooooooo crap at the moment sorry)


 
also im putting some stuff on your table, does that mean im a part holder too? lol j/k
Just trying to get the stall holder tally up. lol
will me and my gran be allowed in early to set up, sort out stuff and talk with Julia since im nabbing a bit of her table?


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

TBUK said:


> I just had a flick through the table booking forms and so far we have 46 stall holders taking up 84 tables :no1: Last year we had 28 stall holders taking 41 tables I think :lol2:
> 
> wotcha matey,when do we recieve confirmation and table numbers?
> regards gaz(Gereint Mortimer)


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Hopefully you should have my booking form aswell now, finally got round to it : victory: Let us know when it arrives?


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

gaz said:


> TBUK said:
> 
> 
> > I just had a flick through the table booking forms and so far we have 46 stall holders taking up 84 tables :no1: Last year we had 28 stall holders taking 41 tables I think :lol2:
> ...


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

How will we recognise eachother?


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

Miranda said:


> How will we recognise eachother?


well heres me


----------



## www.exreptile.com (Feb 26, 2007)

There will also be a raffle (or two) this year, unlike before! With (hopefully) some great(ish) prizes up for grabs!

Should be a great show all-in-all!

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

a riffle waht do we win??does she wear boots??
regards gaz


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

www.exreptile.com said:


> There will also be a raffle (or two) this year, unlike before! With (hopefully) some great(ish) prizes up for grabs!
> 
> Should be a great show all-in-all!
> 
> Hope to see you all there!


Oh a raffle cool get in next door to the Matford Centre and see if they will donate a Ferrari :lol2:


----------



## www.exreptile.com (Feb 26, 2007)

Wish it could be that simple!

So far I have managed to get hold of a £50 voucher to be used in the LivefoodUK online shop! Anyone else with brand new equipment or books and would like to help sponsor the Exeter Reptile Expo, contact me via [email protected] with what you have to offer.

Could try to get rid of my old Polo in the raffle actually...:lol2:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

just get yourself down to tesco and buy a few bottles of wine.

IF any of the members on here won anything they would only sell it for drugs/booze money so you may as well cut out the middle man 

Oh and Gaz.... you'll never get that snake (small adder??) to sit still on a broomstick mate. Stop being weird. It does *NOT* want to join in your harry potter roleplay, you'll have to find someone else to be Ron.

Mason


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

Oh and Gaz.... you'll never get that snake (small adder??) to sit still on a broomstick mate. Stop being weird. It does *NOT* want to join in your harry potter roleplay, you'll have to find someone else to be Ron.

Mason[/quote]
dear alcoholic axolotls,
weird is what i do best:lol2:anyway THAT adder wasnt nearly kinky enough.................
regards zag:grin1:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

www.exreptile.com said:


> Could try to get rid of my old Polo in the raffle actually...:lol2:


How sucked is it? Or is it in bits because you crunch them? :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

90 tables now booked for this one guys...

go ERE !

N


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Nerys said:


> 90 tables now booked for this one guys...
> 
> go ERE !
> 
> N


:no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:


----------



## www.exreptile.com (Feb 26, 2007)

The Exeter Reptile Expo is *ON!!*

It will now be held at:
*University of Plymouth (Rolle College)
Douglas Avenue
Exmouth
Devon
EX8 2AT*

The date has remained unchanged, so remains as *Saturday 18th August 2007*.

The website will be updated at the weekend (soonest I'll be able to update it).

Please make sure you pass this info around as much as possible. Thanks!


----------

